# Samsung Unveils the Galaxy S 4



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

NEW YORK  Samsung has just introduced its latest flagship smartphone, the Galaxy S 4 to the world.

The Galaxy S 4 follows the spectacularly successful Galaxy S III, which sold over 100 million devices in 2012.

From a design point of view, the Galaxy S 4 iterated from the Galaxy S III, while still offering a more streamlined, refined design. The screen is now 5 inches but the body of the device doesn't feel much larger than the Galaxy S III. Moreover, Samsung made the device slimmer and stronger. Gone is the plasticky feel of the Galaxy S III; the Galaxy S 4 is light, but feels higher quality.

Read More


----------

